# NFTS Screenwriting - 2022



## louisestone34 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a screenwriting interview on Thursday and I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on what to expect? Thanks so much!


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 15, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a screenwriting interview on Thursday and I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on what to expect? Thanks so much!


How was your interview??


----------



## louisestone34 (Jul 16, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> How was your interview??


It went well I think.. More a chat than a real interview although some tough questions about the script I submitted and my choices. Good fun though! We will see.


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 16, 2021)

I write this post with a heavy heart. I have been rejected for the Screenwriting programme at the NFTS. Notification has just come through. 
I kept up hope but I guess it wasn't my time.
Wishing everyone else the very best of luck <3


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2021)

Umie13 said:


> I write this post with a heavy heart. I have been rejected for the Screenwriting programme at the NFTS. Notification has just come through.
> I kept up hope but I guess it wasn't my time.
> Wishing everyone else the very best of luck <3


Sorry to hear. According to the database you were admitted last year?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2021)

louisestone34 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a screenwriting interview on Thursday and I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on what to expect? Thanks so much!





powerofpig said:


> How was your interview??





louisestone34 said:


> It went well I think.. More a chat than a real interview although some tough questions about the script I submitted and my choices. Good fun though! We will see.


Please be sure to add your applications to our database so we can improve our admissions statistics for the program and help future applicants. Here is our current admissions acceptance data:






						Admissions Statistics for NFTS - Screenwriting
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NFTS - Screenwriting calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Our interview with NFTS admissions is now up. 














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2 hour interview with the NFTS Admissions team. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------

